# American Idol - The New Season



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't wait for the new season to begin. I especially love all the audtions. Watching the contestants try out - especially the weird crazies ones - is hysterical !


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

When does it start, because I love American Idol. I don't want to miss a thing!


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 3, 2006)

This show dominates all my time every season! Well that and MUT.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2006)

It starts Jan 17th, and there is also an episode on the 18th. I will be watching, I am always so hooked on that show!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 3, 2006)

Do any of you remember that crazy girl Mary Roach? I think that was her name anyway....

I think she said something that "the voices told her she could sing"...:icon_eek: :icon_lol:

LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh, I remember her last season!! Yeah, she had "voices" and many, many issues!! But hey, crazy girls make for great television!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

I love watching it, too!! Can't wait!!

Haha! I remember her! That's too funny!


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

Can't wait, I love it


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2006)

I remember Mary Roach too. I think it was the year before, when they had a guy named Keith, he sang "Like a Virgin" in a womans voice while he rubbed his hands all over himself. They replayed that audition probably 100 times, haha.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 9, 2006)

I used to watch "American Idol" but I'm so over it now........but it's good that they have a show for aspiring singers because there are so many talented people out here in the world, it's just hard for them to get a record deal. So hats off to the show.


----------



## Zoey (Jan 12, 2006)

I watched the last season,but was sooo dissapointed when Bo didn't win But loved him on Santana record


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

I love it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2006)

Tuesday the 17th here on the East Coast!!

tune in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 14, 2006)

omg she was such a mess! i think everybody will always remeber her, she will go down in history for the weirdest person every on tv


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 14, 2006)

I know I CAN'T WAIT EITHER!!!!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 18, 2006)

Woohoo American Idol is on right now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not going to spoil it though...


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 18, 2006)

I watched it last night and I was howling! There were a few really funny contestants on there. I don't know how they even made it to THAT point.

My favorites were the twin brothers (the first set to go on) they sounded really good.

This is going to be interesting!


----------



## tashbash (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh I loved it last night! I was laughing so hard! Okay I have to ask, the "boy" Eric, the one with his grandma that was going to beat up Simon, was that a boy or a girl? I was really confused!

I felt so sorry for the guy that went in and sang and Simon told him he needed to shave his face and put on a dress. :icon_cry: He was so embarrassed!


----------



## LAHENNESY26 (Jan 18, 2006)

It Was So Funny Last Night. There Were Alot Of Weirdos........


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, that's the only thing I didn't like, Simon was exceptionally cruel last night. If they stank, then they stank, but he really was downright insulting to them.

How about that guy who was singing and only knew and kept repeating the same line in the song over and over ?!! LMAO!!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 18, 2006)

I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputtttyyyyyyy

The statue of liberty guy was weird, Simon didnt even let him sing anything though

My favorite was the girl with the weird tan. She was 16, orange, had more eye makeup on than anyone I have ever seen, and had one brain cell. He wanted to see her mom, and she was similar, haha.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

LOL Yeah, that was hilarious! She goes, "I go tanning." Simon, "YEAH, I can TELL!" She looked fried but when she lifted her hand it wasn't tan like the rest of her so she must have had alot of fake tanner on. That was nasty looking whatever it was.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, she sounded like a real airhead and her mother was no better.

I can't wait to watch it tonight.:icon_lol:


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 18, 2006)

It was hilarious last night. Simon was really on pointe. The Statue of Liberty guy one bar "NO", that overtanned fiasco and telling that guy to shave his facial hair and put on a dress as he would be a good female impersonator..what the? That blonde chick with the filthy mouth was just too much.."I can sing better than any one here". I liked the one girl who was turning down the other's offer to have a sing off as she walked out with her yellow "going to Hollywood sheet". Priceless.


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

That was just mean, not called for at all.

Tann


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

Poor thing, I bet they went drinking together.

Tann


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 18, 2006)

True, my step-cousin, I guess how we are related, lol, tried out I believe in season 3. She lives in my city so I see her sometimes. People are always asking to sing at weddings, funerals, try out for contests, etc. She tried out, she said she met Clay Aiken, but she said Simon called her a "Britney Spears wannabe". Her voice is gorgeous, and she does not look like Britney. She was going to try out again the next year but she had a car wreck right before tryouts. She was never shown on those tryout shows though :icon_chee She didnt take what he said personally.


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2006)

We are so excited this year. We can watch it in High Definition finally! OUr new 62" HD TV rocks. Anyhow...was hilarious last night. Where the f*** do they find these white trashers?


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 19, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&amp;friendID=142 09860

This is the myspace of that sun tan girl. I saw someone had posted it on a different board. She looks the same as on the show, LOL.


----------



## Liz (Jan 19, 2006)

can you say PHOTOSHOP?! lol. especially the undereye areas


----------



## Geek (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL, that seems like some serious trash there. Saw her on AI


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree with both Tony and Naturally -

What I don't get is how these people make it to this point to begin with? Maybe they let them through for humor purposes. Its so freaking obvious they can't sing. Yet these people get really emotional when they don't get the green light. Its really good to go into this with an open mind so you aren't disappointed. These people who's family members tell them they are talented are equally stupid.

How about that boy-girl-man-child (the one from last night with the Michael Jackson voice) who everyone thought was a girl !:icon_eek: :icon_eek:


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 19, 2006)

This contestant annoyed me the most.:icon_lol: :icon_bigg +:icon_roll


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 19, 2006)

Exactly !:icon_lol:

there just wasn't any talent there to begin with.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 25, 2006)

My ears! My ears!


----------



## Zoey (Jan 26, 2006)

&lt;I'm DLing 3rd episode now,can't wait,first 2 were so funny.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 26, 2006)

It was funny last night.I like when they have the montage when everyone was attempting to sing Fame..priceless. "You look like the Incredible Hulk's wife"..Simon is too much lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 26, 2006)

Dont read if you havent seen Tues night episode b/c it wont be as funny-

My favorites-the Alladin guy with his magic carpet, he stunk, but then he attempted to sing Paula Abdul's hit song while shaking his butt, then at the end he got down on his knees and said Superstar!

The Michael Jackson guy, "Thriller, Thriller Night...oh, crap."

Rhonetta-who said that the judges needed to bow down to her, and also kicked her legs in the air so they had to blur out her privates a bunch of times.

Stripper outfit girl-"My mom got it for me."


----------



## Zoey (Jan 26, 2006)

OK,it was so funny,i love it,lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw it last night - it was good but it was more funnier last week. Simon threw a hissy fit and stormed off towards the end.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I cant think of anything too funny from the Wed night episode either. Simon WAS weird, he was nice in the beginning, getting the girls job back and he wasnt mean to people then he got pissed and started telling everyone they were horrible even though some werent.


----------



## snj (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i saw her audition on tv.. is she paris hilton wanna be ? :icon_roll


----------



## Geek (Jan 26, 2006)

What about that blonde girl from Hawaii that started off her audition doing Opera. She could seriously sing, but they sent her packin'. WTF


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree Tony and some expressions on her face really DID make her look like Jessica Simpson - - but she COULD sing!! I was surprised they sent her packing.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's the dumb, tan girl for those who missed it...

http://livedigital.com/AGSlIAC0VQ/content/11499/


----------



## Geek (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL, I like the first comment on that site "she has some slow in her dont yall think"

lmao


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 28, 2006)

Whenever someone says something like that, I always say out loud, "OH Nooooo.." B/c it is always bad. When they say they sing like Clay, are better than other idols, "I sing like an angel" (that one guy said that), anything similiar it will be bad. It seems to be the people who are nervous and dont say anything that wow you with talent.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 29, 2006)

What a filthy mouthed, sore loser! LOL!

Rhonetta


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Did anyone see the guy who couldn't stop moving? Paula and Randy made Simon angry by giving him a golden ticket to California. Now that was funny.:icon_lol:


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

pure trash, that's what she is.


----------



## korina981 (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm rooting for the guy with the gray hair that Simon said looks like he could be a contestant's father, lol!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 16, 2006)

I like that guy!! I think he's refreshingly different and I really like the way he sings.

I don't understand why his gray hair is such an issue with some.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm so glad those twin brothers are gone. You know, the ones arrested for identity theft...what a couple of primadonna drama queens (kings):icon_roll always talking crap...especially the last two episodes.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 16, 2006)

I thought that girl Kelly Pickler (she has blond hair and a really Southern accent) was so cute! She was crying when they told her she made it through, and she said that she had cried the other day, so she went out and bought waterproof mascara, lol.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

I like him, too. He reminds me of a cross between Joe Cocker and Ray Charles.


----------



## Liz (Feb 17, 2006)

i like the bald guy that has the chin strap thing and has kind of that rocker voice. mmmm....


----------



## Leony (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol Liz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 17, 2006)

That grey haired guy - he's fantastic! I already went on Limewire to search for some of his songs to download on my iPod !!

Also, I do like that girl "Paris" but she's got a famous relative who can help her make it big - I really like her voice but I'd rather see someone who has no connections win.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

:icon_cry: You guys I am so:icon_cry: right now over her in Europe because we don't have this Show!!!!! I saw it once in the States while I was there. They have Who wants to be a Superstar in Switzerland over here but the people take it all seriously and nobody has any defects or anything. No White Trash here. It is so boring..I don't even watch it.


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah for HDtv!!

Tony, do you or any of you guys remember "The Gong Show"??? It was the Original American Idol Reality TV.....talk about White Trash Losers and Weirdos doing Really weird shit. But they also had some very talented singers on there occasionally, almost by accident. Most of the show was *Beeped out by censors *because it was so filthy and hilarious. They had Jaye P. Morgan, Jamie Farr (Klinger from MASH), Rip Taylor and other Hollywood outcasts as the Judges.

I think everybody on that show was wasted from beginning to end. It was epic and cool,..and you could never do anything like that on TV today.


----------



## Geek (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah!! I do! Loved it!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 22, 2006)

American Idol is my secret obsession!

But my Gosh, don't some of these wanna-be's UNDERSTAND that their singing blows chunks? I mean, someone should tell these losers they have absolutely no talent. I also think it is interesting that the worst singers (totally tone deaf and no pitch) have horrible attitudes but are the first ones to complain to the camera when Simon shoots them down in flames!

If I had an inkling to audition and I stunk (and I do-singing that is, not hygenically) I would hope and pray someone would TELL me before I made a complete fool out of myself! It is only right!

SAD!


----------



## Geek (Feb 22, 2006)

I love AI, especially now we are watching it in High Definition


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Chris Daughtery who sang Bon Jovi's Dead or Alive, ROCKED tonight


----------



## Liz (Feb 23, 2006)

mmmm... he's my fave!!!!!!!! i want to things to him that should be discussed in the sex forum. lol


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, tell me if you think I'm wrong but that girl Brenda is annoying the crap out of me. Its one thing to be self confident but its another to get up there with a major attitude problem and conceitedness. ARGH! She isn't going to last. No way.

Now....I really LOVED Taylor Hicks (the grey haired guy) and that young man who sang "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" - I was very surprised they didn't care for him. He sings just like a young Frank Sinatra.:icon_love

This is a tough one. I want more than one person to win!! I like a lot of them!!


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

My faves are Taylor Hicks and Chris Daughtry. I didn't like Chris before last night but was really impressed with his Bon Jovi song choice. Taylor's been my favorite since he auditioned, but I didn't think he'd make it far cause he doesn't look like Ace Young or something. But he seems to be really popular!

Speaking of Ace Young, there's just something about his voice that makes me think "you're a few years late for N'sync auditions".


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, Ace Young does have that "boy group" sounding voice, doesn't he? - but I did think he sang that George Michael song pretty good. In fact, I was thinking - he should do a George Michael song last week. lol

I have so many favorites its really hard to decide.


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree the George Michael song was good for him


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 23, 2006)

I kept trying to call in to vote for Taylor Hicks but the line was busy. Is there a crazy charge for those 866 calls?


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know about charging.. I called a lot a few years ago and never heard anything about it on the phone bill.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 3, 2006)

What was up with Paula tonight? Is she on something again??


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah Lisa - her eyes seemed like she was out of it or something. I don't get her sometimes...

Anyway - I'm so glad that pain in the butt is off! Brenna !!:clap

Thank God - she is off!!!:clap :clap


----------



## tashbash (Mar 7, 2006)

MMmmmm....yea him singing that George Michael song was good for me too! :icon_love


----------



## tashbash (Mar 7, 2006)

:icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 9, 2006)

Ok, that's it - I made up my mind who I want to win. It has nothing to do with looks, this is based strictly on the way they sing.

I am a BIG fan of:

1) *Taylor Hicks* - this guy is quirky but in a good way - sings great and is never OFF-KEY, performing, likeable, etc. I want him to win this year!!!

2) Second runner-up - *Gideon*. - I am a huge fan of 1960's soul music and this guy has the singing, performing, and looks NAILED. I don't think he will win first but I really hope he isn't voted off. I really like his singing and performing.

Ok those are my two cents on last night's show!! :laughing:


----------



## Geek (Mar 9, 2006)

One of my drop dead favs is Mellissa MCGhee:


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 9, 2006)

ya know, at first I didn't like Melissa, but when I heard her sing those songs by Heart and (what's the name of that other girl group) - I liked her - I think she sings those kind of songs fantastic!

I'd like smack Simon off his head though! :laughno:


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 10, 2006)

I AM SO PISSED! How could Gedeon get voted off and not Kevin? This is absolutely absurd. This is show about talent not popularity, like we're in high school. Gedeon has been singing flawlessly and without going off key AT ALL. Not only can he sing great, he's also a natural performer up there.

While people may feel sorry for the nerd-factor, or think he's cute, Kevin needs to develop his skills more. He stands up there not knowing what to do with his hands. :doze: He's stiff and his singing style would not appeal to the masses and in my opinion is harder to market.:madno:

Gedeon's style and singing appeals to the masses and is more marketable than Kevin. There is no way anyone can convince me that Kevin is a better singer than Gedeon. I'm guessing his high school teacher made the entire school and town of Long Island where he lives vote for him.

I've read comments on the Internet that Gedeon is "weird during interviews" - but the guy isn't trying out for a talk show host position. He may not be as bubbly or cutesy as the others but what I see on stage is someone who seems like a natural born singer and performer. He reminds me of a 1960's soul singer - and performs like one.

Kevin needs to go home and come back when he's more seasoned.


----------



## Geek (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree that Gideon was very good! Not saying that Gideon is R&amp;B cuz he was just soulful, but seems that there are less and less R&amp;B'ers like Ruben who flopped after AI was over. This is strange since there are SOO many R&amp;B'ers who try out. Could be that the R&amp;B-hip hoppers cannot usually sing regularly well, prolly. Seems like they are going more and more towards the ballad singers and/or rockers which I personally like much better


----------



## tashbash (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay I'm sorry but why the hell is BUCKY still in there? Maybe I am missing something but he tries too damn hard. I just am not a fan of his. I really like Kelly Pickford! She is so cute! I don't know about being the best singer but I just really like her and her story.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 10, 2006)

My opinion? I think that a lot of people that call in are voting based on personality and / or sympathy.

I really think the decisions should be in the judges hands. We need unbiased voting. Too many are voting for Kevin due to the "underdog factor".

Anyway, I hope Taylor Hicks wins. If he's not in the finals, I won't even bother watching the rest of the shows.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 10, 2006)

I like Taylor, too! I think Chris is my fave guy, though. I was totally shocked to see Gedeon go home and Chicken Little stay! WTF!?? That's not right!

I don't have a favorite girl yet but there's a few i'm torn between.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

This is the first season my husband and I have watched. I love Simon! I regret not watching Kelly Clarkson's season. :sadyes:


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 12, 2006)

I didnt see the first season either, I didnt even know what the show was, then after all the hype I started watching it the second season, and every season after that. Even though I say I wont watch it the next season I do it anyways, lol. Not that I dont like it, it just takes a lot of time, 3 days a week. I missed it this week though, I was kind of disappointed, but when they get down to the top 12 is when it really gets interesting :w00t:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

This season is like the first time I have watched some American Idol. And thanks to TIVO I can watch it when I can. My favorite girl so far has been katharine mcphee for the girls. However, for the boys I have missed their shows and cannot decide yet who is my favorite.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 12, 2006)

Chris is definitely my fav guy and from girls,hmmm,I love quite a few-Catherine, Mandisa, Lisa, Paris, Kelly is just so cute I was LMFAO for 5 mins at those minc and minx stuff and Melissa has a really specific voice that I love. I can't wait for the themes nights,now we will really see who is 'universal'. And some of them will really get a good use of stylists and MUartists,lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 16, 2006)

I still can't believe Kevin's in it! What a joke!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 16, 2006)

Why was Lisa in the bottom 3? I predicted it would be Kevin, Ace, and Melissa, well I got 2 right.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Which one is Kevin? I think the one with the jessica simpson hair needs to go. And very surprise to see Lisa in bottom 3!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think Lisa should have been bottom 3 either! I had predicted Kevin and Melissa. I was surprised about Ace.

This may sound mean but Chicken Little (Kevin) talks with a lisp that gets on my nerves AND you can still hear it when he sings! That little girl (forgot her name) but she's sooo cute but has the babiest voice ever but atleast you don't hear it when she sings. She's good!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 16, 2006)

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!!:madno:

what the heck is chicken little still in the runnings for??? :wacko: :blink:


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 16, 2006)

I had a crazy ass dream that I went to a Taylor Hicks concert ! :w00t: :icon_love :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 16, 2006)

Yes, Kim, the twerpy, nerd is Kevin aka Chicken Little. He looks _just like_ Chicken Little! LOL

HAHAHA!

He is awesome! He's still one of my faves! I really like the rocker dude, Chris, too.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Very surprised to see Ace in the bottom 3 too! He's pretty good. The one with the glasses and Jessica Simpson hair I can't believe they didn't get bottom 3.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 16, 2006)

Hahahahaha! Yeah, "Bucky" Beaver needs to go home, too.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 16, 2006)

The guy with the blonde hair is Bucky, I like the way he sings. Kevin hasnt done very good on the competition, but I remember his audition was awesome, it was a Josh Groban song. I voted Tues night, and I could never get through the Chris and Kellie lines, so they are pretty safe, lol.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 16, 2006)

My mom loves that guy. It's funny that she is almost 60 and gets so into the show, voting for like an hour afterwards for her faves. I like him too though, he looks like he is having so much fun. I like it when he plays the harmonica.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 23, 2006)

Yay,chicken little is gone!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2006)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap :clap :clap :clap :laughno: :laughno: :laughno:

_(doing the happy dance while trying not to be mean):whistling: _


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Good job, America! :clap


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 26, 2006)

I just joined MUT and I am so happy that there is an AI thread! Yay! I love AI and do not ever miss an episode!

My fav so far are: katherine, chris &amp; mandisa! I predict them as the top 3!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 26, 2006)

Those are my 3 favorites also! :w00t:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 26, 2006)

Is Ryan Seacrest sexist or gay?


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am late, but finally!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok. Polona. 'fess up. How do you know about A.I...Do you get it in Slovenia? b/c I didn't think we got it here in Europe..I have to get updates via the phone from my mom in the states..and I'm having major A.I. joneses (that's) cravings right now. Please don't tell me you get it. I'll have to come to Slovenia and hook up my T.V. or something:wacko:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Mar 28, 2006)

LMAO,Elisabeth,no,we don't have it here,I download it off internet.I use mininova.org and one torrent client and works perfectly! I get all the shows and movies from there HTH

But you are still more then welcome to come here


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 29, 2006)

Well Alrighty Then!! that is so cool!! I'm going to check it out thanks to you!

I had no idea whatever it could be downloaded off of the internet!

Thank you! :flowers:

P.S. I have been to Lublijana once, and it was very beautiful!!!

Thank you for the kind invitation!! I'll be there on Friday with my 25 pieces of luggage and servants. I like my tea strong, BTW and matching towels in the bath would also be a nice touch.... ROTFLMAO!!!! Just Kidding!!! :w00t: :smileno:


----------



## Zoey (Mar 29, 2006)

LMAO Elisabeth,you are hilarous! Come,you are so welcome! If you have any questions about DLing,contact me on PM!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 29, 2006)

Well last night I thought they all sucked. I didn't care for any of the songs they sang and some sounded worse than others. I was really disappointed in my favorite, Taylor Hicks, his choice of song.

They all should be worried tonight about who will get thrown off. Shame on them. :madno:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 29, 2006)

I liked Chris and Paris the best.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 29, 2006)

I just watched it and was really dissapointed too,I really was expecting soo much from this show,with all the new songs and everything. I still love my fav 2-Katherine and Chris,I hope they tay on the show for a lng time,but I liked Paris the best yesterday. Hope they can get it together til next week.

Does anyone know which theme is next week?


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with you completely!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 30, 2006)

I heard Ryan Seacrest say that the song them for next week is country music.

I was really surprised that Katherine McPhee was in the bottom three. She looked pretty surprised too. I was surprised that once again Bucky was NOT. Of course next week when they do country music, he will probably pull through again. I'm not a fan of his as you can tell.

It will be interesting to hear Mandisa and Paris do country music.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 30, 2006)

LOL! T.y. Polona!!:icon_chee


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 30, 2006)

I was shocked also that Katherine was in the bottom 3. Backstreet boy (Ace) was safe and she almost was elimininated? Wow. Next week will be interesting, country week is always bad, b/c most contestants cant sing country. Kellie and Bucky will be able to, but can you see the others? I love country music, but OMG what is Chris or Mandisa or Paris going to sing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

Eww, I didn't realize next week was Country week! *BARF*

Yeah, I don't think this will be a good week either for most of them. :madno:


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree with you! I can't believe Bucky hasn't been in the bottom 3 yet, either. I have no idea how he's slipping thru. My hubby and I aren't a fan of his either.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh nooooo,not Mandisa this is horrible!

Just one question...is country really what most of America loves?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

I am shocked!

Not me!


----------



## eastermsh (Apr 20, 2006)

Did Queen week kill this thread? :laughing: I thought it bounced back this week, but I'm not sure about Andrea Bocelli love songs next week!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 20, 2006)

I loved last week!

I was shocked to see Paris and Chris in the bottom 3 tonight!

I'm not sure about next week's theme either. :icon_scratch:


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought this week was the best so far. Except for Ace and "Ahh butchered eeiiitt!" Kelly. But Ace did better this week than last week. Thats really cool that they are going to have Bocelli on next week, I really like his singing. I read somewhere that is just love songs next week, but he is helping them, it's not like they have to sing his songs or anything.


----------



## AnitaNa (Apr 20, 2006)

If chris gets voted off i wont watch AM cuz that would be so stupid. the bottom 3 was VERY stupid too. I can not wait for next weeks andrea bocelli's voice is amazing and whats also so amazing is that he is blind bit then again..they butchered Queen's songs so id ont know how theyll do this either. i dont tihnk neone can sing their songs. :satisfied:


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I guess my staying awake until 11pm and voting for Taylor paid off again this week. LOL:laughing: :worship: :icon_cheers: :clap :headphonedance: :smilehappyyes: :thumbsup2: :rocknroll2:


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

He he. I vote for him too, and so does my mom, and my sister in law (she lives where Taylor is from so she always votes for him). I also vote for Chris and Katherine. I hope they are the remaining three.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 20, 2006)

I would love to see Taylor perform in person with his band...hmm..who knows...maybe someday.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 24, 2006)

I used to like Kellie,but not anymore,she became really annoying with her dumbness,not even cute anymore,I hope she doesn't win-but since she sings country she has great chance of winning IMO

I'm all for Chris and Kat!


----------



## MarisaJB27 (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't enjoy last night's "love songs" show as much as I thought I would. I didn't love the songs they chose. When are they gonna learn that the judges don't want to hear any Whitney Houston songs?!? :icon_scratch: It seems that every year, someone tries to pull one off, and it just doesn't work (as much as I love McPhee). I think Paris will go home this week. I'm rooting for Katherine and Chris to be the two finalists.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 27, 2006)

She's gone! Woot! I really enjoyed Bocelli's song, my mom actually had tears in her eyes.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a new found respect for Elliot - he's improved since day 1 and I like him.

Katherine McPhee on the other hand - while she CAN sing (but I don't think she should win) - - - I think now she's bringing out the "heavy artillery" and using T&amp;A to score some votes. :roflmao: Did anyone notice her "almost wardrobe malfunction" ? The camera cut away just in the nick of time. :rofl2:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 27, 2006)

it's funny...i only watch the auditions! i haven't watched a full cycle of american idol since season one!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL at using T&amp;A to score some votes! Yes, I saw her skirt split open. LOL

I think Elliot has improved, too, and I like him more now.

I was glad to see the ditzo go!

It's going to be hard now because all my faves are left.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 27, 2006)

aww, am i the only one who's sad that kelly is out?


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm totally in love....


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well I for one am soooooooo glad shes gone....She acted beyond stupid....whats a ballsy?, whats calamari?, I could go on and on .I used to like Katharine but shes starting to not use her voice assests and use her other assets.Chris has got my vote and Paris and taylor they are so far the real deals....


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 27, 2006)

"I want someone to play pottery with!"

LOL! :rofl2:


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 27, 2006)

I Love Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 28, 2006)

PMSL :roflmao: see, she brought lots of humor to the show.

I hope Chris wins


----------



## estherika (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm glad Kelly is gone, she seems like a nice person but somewhat annoying...

Do you know what's next week theme? Did they say?


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 28, 2006)

I heard it is songs from the year they were born. I didnt hear it on the show, but I read it on a message board.


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 3, 2006)

Interesting show tonight. I liked McPhee's last song but it was kinda weird her sitting on the floor like that. Chris was hawt and rocked it!


----------



## Amethyst (May 4, 2006)

Well, now Paris is gone! But she will have no problems getting her singing career off the ground - between A.I. and her famous granny - someone will come along and sign her up.

So...the remaining contestants are as follows:

Taylor Hicks (woo-hoo!)

Elliott Yamin

Katherine McPhee

Chris Daughtry

The next few weeks are gonna be a nail biter!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 4, 2006)

Yes, they are!


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2006)

i like taylor cause he's fun, but i think chris will win it. what's her name just seems so goody goody that i don't want her to win. lol


----------



## Zoey (May 7, 2006)

This weeks are gonna be hard, I really like all 4 remaining contestants. If I had to decide on who goes next,it would prolly be Taylor.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 8, 2006)

I like all 4 of them also. I am sad that one has to go. I think it might be Elliot, just b/c he has been in the bottom several times. I hope this week is better than last week, there were a lot of bad songs.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 8, 2006)

Even though I like him, I predict Elliot is the next one to go home.

And I think the finale will be between Chris &amp; Taylor.


----------



## Amethyst (May 9, 2006)

I like Elliott as well - I hope Taylor and Elliott are the final two. The runner-up usually gets some sort of music contract offer as well. (remember Bo Bice).

Sadly though, I have a feeling Katherine &amp; Chris will be the final two (not my favorites).

All we can do is keep voting! The call doesn't cost anything!! VOTE LIKE CRAZY TONIGHT!!

vote TAYLOR!!!!!!!!!!!:yay: :yay:


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 10, 2006)

I'm sorry but Taylor is beginning to get on my nerves with his nonstop, "SOUL PATROL!" I died laughing the first _few_ times he did it because I had seen the SNL episode where they made fun of him and said that but it's getting old and on my last good nerve now.

I voted for Chris and Elliot.


----------



## Amethyst (May 10, 2006)

Wish I would have seen the SNL clip - I heard it was hysterical - someone was impersonating him or something to that effect ?? LOL - He wasn't offended when Ryan asked him about it - - - in fact he thought it was great!

But yeah, likewise I just can't take too much of Chris...he has his good points, yes, and there are a few songs that I thought were great by him...but ARRRGH when he starts getting into that screaming one note tone I have to cover my ears.......I just love everything about Taylor's voice. :yesss: Second runner-up - Elliott - ANYONE except Katherine!


----------



## Amethyst (May 10, 2006)

I heard that's what ole Simon Cowell predicted too - :laughing:


----------



## robertc (May 11, 2006)

Chris being voted off is bull!!!! He should have won the whole thing!


----------



## Liz (May 11, 2006)

i think elliot will be next. he's nothing big to me. and i don't like catherine, so i think she's next also since she messed up


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 11, 2006)

:scream3: WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!?!?!! :scream3:


----------



## KellyB (May 11, 2006)

Catherine should have gotten the boot....................


----------



## AnitaNa (May 11, 2006)

wow i am so shockedd katharene just keeps going up and up for no frekan reaosn to me shes freakin boring chris was the only one that sounded professional and actually gave me goosebumps when he sang...hes the only reason i watched american idol so no point in watching it 4 me cuz the 3 last remaining arent a big deal to me ..freaking psycho katherine voters LOL :eusa_wall:


----------



## Joyeuux (May 11, 2006)

*OMG! *:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 11, 2006)

I can't believe Chris is gone! :sleepyhead:


----------



## dixiewolf (May 11, 2006)

:bang: issoff: :bs:

I stormed out of the room when they announced it. Seriously, Kat forgot the words to her songs. I used to be a fan of hers until about 3 weeks ago, she just isnt good anymore. She looked sooo shocked that she wasnt the one to go. Oh well, Chris will do well without American Idol though.


----------



## Zoey (May 11, 2006)

OMG ppl what ahve you done:wacko: I am in shock!


----------



## Sarah84 (May 15, 2006)

:wtf:OMG I was so shocked last night when I watched and Chris got voted off!! :icon_cry:

Seriously what is wrong with the American voting public, I'm seriously shocked that Taylor has got this far IMO he could never been an idol. Right from he's first audition I loved Chris and serisouly thought he'd win. I hope it won't be the last we see of him.

I don't really mind who wins now, wel actually as long as it isn't Taylor guess I'm hoping it will be Katherine. I really wanted to see Chris and Ace is the final :bang:


----------



## Amethyst (May 15, 2006)

In reading the various Internet posts and forums of several other sites, it seems that people are saying Chris is vocally only able to sing one or two notes (and strains at that). Now I'm no music major but I understand &amp; hear what they mean by this. Visually/looks-wise, he's got the "hunk" factor and has the votes from lots of females. It's the general public that's voting or not voting for him.

On the other cuff, they're saying Taylor's music appeals to a wider audience - both young and old, whereas a rock &amp; roll person has a limited audience.

Hey - don't shoot the messenger, :bang: this is what I've read on all those other forums.:whistling: :laughing:


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2006)

Amethyst, I found the Saturday Night Live video on the internet.

http://www.graycharles.com/index.php/2006/04/16/taylor-on-saturday-night-live


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 17, 2006)

I remember that skit. It was hilarious! I think Taylor was the best last night and that he's safe tonight. I think Elliot is going home although I think it should be Kat. We'll see.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 17, 2006)

I hadnt seen it b/c I dont usually watch Saturday Night Live. I think Kat should go home also. I looked at dialidol, and they predict Taylor has the most votes, Kat second, Elliot third, but E and Kat are EXTREMELY close so it could be wrong. They predict based on busy signals, but they almost always get it right.


----------



## cynpat2000 (May 17, 2006)

American Idol has become a joke.voting chris off!!!he was the best.but he doesnt need idol anyway he will be a star,as for the rest I think taylor with his soul patrol will win katharine is ssooooooooo boring and elliott well he totally messed up that journey song.i cant believe they let the best go,chris.i wanted to scream at the tv.:scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3: :scream3:


----------



## AnitaNa (May 18, 2006)

ok this show has become so lame. I can not stand katherine and she will win for no reason. The remaning are VERY LUCKY. i miss chris! lol


----------



## Zoey (May 18, 2006)

I actually really like Kat,and am worried Taylor might win,I don't like him anymore... And I agree,it may be better Chris is out,he'll be able to do a lot more this way...Like Bo did last year!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 18, 2006)

i love this show:whistling:


----------



## LilDee (May 18, 2006)

hahaha me too micha! and i'll be watching so you think you can dance too!! :whistling:

it really sucks that chris is off, he should have one IMO..

i thought katherine seemed a bit snobby the last few days, mabey just nerves though...

And what is this soul patrol thing with Taylor! it's driving me nuts!! :wassatt:


----------



## Amethyst (May 18, 2006)

ooooh - thank you! I really wanted to see that clip !!!

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:g:

Soul Patrol is his fan club:lol:


----------



## dixiewolf (May 18, 2006)

I like Taylor. I will vote for him over Kat. I am a Chris/Elliott/Taylor fan. I got misty eyed at Elliott's homecoming. How sweet was that, he cried, and his mom cried. Poor Elliott, he really had an amazing voice. I know he wasnt that entertaining to watch though, but I think he will put out a good cd.


----------



## Amethyst (May 18, 2006)

Yeah - I feel bad for Elliott - he's got some health issues and so does his mom. I wouldn't have been upset if he won. He's overcome a lot to be there and I hope some music producer snatches him up soon.

Katherine just gets on my nerves because she's too darn smug.


----------



## Amethyst (May 25, 2006)

*AMERICAN IDOL 2006* :11a: :inlove: :kisskiss: :inlove3: :inlove3: :inlove3: :1f: :1f: :yesss: :rocknroll2: :tongue:

*Taylor Hicks !!!*


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

I'm glad he won! My husband was rooting for him since he made the auditions. He remembers Simon telling him he'd never make it too... Ha, ha Simon Cowell!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 25, 2006)

thats good he won.. i never watch this season.. but how old is he? he looks like hes 45 with that grey hair.


----------



## Liz (May 25, 2006)

yay! i like him better than katherine. she seems... full of herself or something


----------



## Leony (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I saw it today on my homepage news.

I think he's 29.


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 25, 2006)

Whew - I am so glad Taylor won - yes Kat has a good voice and is pretty as all get out, but she totally became big headed and maybe a little snotty. She is just like the girls I hated in high school! Haha.

But I like Taylor, he stayed true to himself the whole competition and didn't really care what anyone said! Plus, he really has a great voice!

My favorite part of the finale was when Clay came out and that guy just totally freaked, but reaction I have seen in a LONG time!! Those awards were hilarious too!


----------



## Amethyst (May 25, 2006)

Taylor is 29 years old and went prematurely grey in his early 20's.

and I think he looks fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine !:whistling: :11a:


----------



## dixiewolf (May 25, 2006)

I read an interview by a high school teacher he had, he started graying in high school. A lot of people do though I guess, I used to know a 20 year old who was completely gray, but she did dye it of course. I was reading a message board, and a bunch of girls were saying, um how can I put this politely so as not to stray to the wrong column, that they wanted him in their bed, b/c he sure can move on stage :11a:


----------



## Amethyst (May 25, 2006)

LMAO - yes there *IS* something about him that is quite appealing. Perhaps its his sincerity that makes him attractive. :yesss:

But I'm married so let me keep it clean and polite.:whistling:


----------

